
That’s Business, Man: Why Jay Z’s Tidal Is a Complete Disaster - spking
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-05-28/why-jay-z-s-tidal-streaming-music-service-has-been-a-disaster
======
ianstallings
_" It’s too early to write off Tidal"_

No it's not. It's over. There's no coming back from a $75M in debt at startup
that makes no money with no end in sight. You'll need more investment. But who
invests in companies that already owe huge debts and have terrible press?
People that expect major ownership and a change in leadership, that's who. Or
people that want to pick through the bones and pull out IP.

Maybe I'm wrong but if they get another infusion of cash, or make a profit in
the next 3 years and bootstrap their way back, I'll be surprised.

~~~
rezistik
Wasn't this technically their exit? Jay-Z bought Tidal...

I wrote an article[1] on what I think Jay Z is planning with Tidal. I do think
it's far too early to write it off. Jay Z and the other coowners of Tidal have
something that Spotify and co really lack. Domain knowledge.

1 [http://cranesandcaffeine.com/against-the-
current/](http://cranesandcaffeine.com/against-the-current/)

~~~
dragonwriter
It might be interesting if there was some cited basis for the speculation
about what Tidal might do. Sure, Tidal's owners are insiders, but you've made
a giant leap from "they're insiders" to "this is there specific plan".

~~~
rezistik
It would be a huge leap but Jay-Z has specifically said this was his exact
plan. To create a platform that eases a musicians journey from recording to
streaming and ultimately to money making.

------
IvyMike
In my opinion, here's the weirdest part of Tidal's message: "We cut out the
middleman and passed the savings on to... well, actually, we raised the price.
Enjoy!"

